# Help need indentifying If this a red tegu!



## M3rKzZx (Aug 16, 2016)

From what I know he looks to be a red tegu but just wanna make sure before buying him


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 16, 2016)

I can only say that it looks like one. Time should tell.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 18, 2016)

It's kind of hard to tell with the colour scale of the camera (not your fault) but I'd have to agree with Walter1, the scales, the patterning, and even the colouration look to all point towards _Salvator rufescens._


----------



## M3rKzZx (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks  @Roadkill @Walter1


----------



## Rotad (Jan 1, 2017)

Its a definitely an Arg Red tegu


----------



## beantickler (Jan 9, 2017)

Yup... I agree... Red


----------

